# Double sided street 90



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there such a thing? I've been in situations where I could use one. Is that a dumb idea?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> Is there such a thing? I've been in situations where I could use one. Is that a dumb idea?


I've seen them in ABS, I just couldn't tell you where to get 'em.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> Is there such a thing? I've been in situations where I could use one. Is that a dumb idea?


Why not use a tee?
or am I missing something here

*** sorry I thought you were talking about copper waterline fittings.......


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have also thought a double street fitting would be handy. heck even an all street T would be good sometimes


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

All I know is tomorrow I'm going to need one, thanks!


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Did you check out the Charlotte Pipe book?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ive never seen one, 

I dont see the need


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> Is there such a thing? I've been in situations where I could use one. Is that a dumb idea?


 like this but a street fitting or just regular 90 with pipe ends instead of sockets.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^ thats a twin ell :thumbsup:


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Double street 45s would be real handy in some situations too.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

No, I'm talking about a 90 with 2 spigot ends if you will.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> No, I'm talking about a 90 with 2 spigot ends if you will.


You couldn't use a cast iron 90 with bands?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't say that in doing this for 38 years now I have ever had a situation come up where I needed a double street anything. If this is a continuing problem I suggest a re-think of your installations. Remind me to relate my 45 minutes spent sitting on a 5 gallon bucket before the drill comes off the truck story.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I can't say that in doing this for 38 years now I have ever had a situation come up where I needed a double street anything. If this is a continuing problem I suggest a re-think of your installations. Remind me to relate my 45 minutes spent sitting on a 5 gallon bucket before the drill comes off the truck story.


No not a continuing problem. Lol. Just curious. Perhaps I asked another DIYer question. Haha. I should probably know every fitting in existence.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Bend soft copper into 90 cut short on both sides, =spigot x spigot 90


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I can't say that in doing this for 38 years now I have ever had a situation come up where I needed a double street anything. If this is a continuing problem I suggest a re-think of your installations. *Remind me to relate my 45 minutes spent sitting on a 5 gallon bucket before the drill comes off the truck story*.


May I suggest ....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you really need one Spears will make it for you, for a price.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

justme said:


> You couldn't use a cast iron 90 with bands?


If you're lucky enough to be able to run cast that's work perfectly. A PVC system with one cast 90 in it would look pretty odd haha


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds crazy but if I have to cut a fitting out it would be great to cut at the end of the hubs and then a double street fitting and 2 couplings. It would just make the space i need to work in smaller. sometimes that would be nice.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bend soft copper using a tubing bender.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Uh... they make them for Pex!:jester:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Dmaz said:


> If you're lucky enough to be able to run cast that's work perfectly. A PVC system with one cast 90 in it would look pretty odd haha


I've sandwiched copper DWV into a PVC DWV system a few times when I needed to fit a 2" p-trap into a 2"x6" joist bay for a shower.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

punkrockplumber said:


> is there such a thing? I've been in situations where i could use one. Is that a dumb idea?


like this?

1" fitt x fitt copper


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> like this?
> 
> 1" fitt x fitt copper


Yep!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

justme said:


> like this but a street fitting or just regular 90 with pipe ends instead of sockets.


Thats a twin ell, only used for venting btw.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

theplumbinator said:


> Thats a twin ell, only used for venting btw.


Depends where you are.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I've sandwiched copper DWV into a PVC DWV system a few times when I needed to fit a 2" p-trap into a 2"x6" joist bay for a shower.


Where I would have found them handy is in a parking garage with exposed PVC drainage. Damn beam pockets make it hard to hit our elevations. 

I'd prefer running cast, but I don't make those decisions haha


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

theplumbinator said:


> Thats a twin ell, only used for venting btw.


 
we use 2"x1.5x1.5 twin ells all the time for b2b lavs, I also use another fitting with it


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> we use 2"x1.5x1.5 twin ells all the time for b2b lavs, I also use another fitting with it


You must hate the guy that will have to clear that line years later.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> You must hate the guy that will have to clear that line years later.


 
no hate in my heart, he'll just earn his money 

cant make things too easy , specially for a drain cleaner :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> no hate in my heart, he'll just earn his money
> 
> cant make things too easy , specially for a drain cleaner :laughing:


Sometimes you just gotta burn through and get it done so you can get paid.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

We cant use them for drainage at all, cant even use a cross t Wye or cross Wye for a double vanity, im sorry we can use a cross Wye if we re vent the sink arms. We usually stack two t-wyes that way they both have vents. How do u vent back to back sinks with a twin ell? What plumbing code would allow that? Thats more ghetto than a mechanical vent under a sink, my inlaws brand new house in FL is all cell core abs waste, cpvc water & every sink in the 3 bath house has a cheater vent in the cabinet, I went outside and looked at the entire roof of the house it has one two inch vent for the whole place, it looked like a kindergarten class roughed the place.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I think Charlotte should step up and start making no-hub pvc fittings, the same dimensions as the cast iron counter part. It would make changing out cast iron much easier for the hacks and handymen. :thumbup:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Another reason I would like all street fittings is when I'm digging to install a clean out. The smaller the fitting the smaller the hole I have to dig.

Did I mention I don't like digging.


----------

